# Copper Bolus Suggestions



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey everybody 
I have yet another thing to bounce off of everyone...I am suspecting a slight copper deficiency in my herd. They are on pasture all day which they get rotated throughout the property and are on a 16% pellet w/ free choice minerals. I want to supplement them with copper and have never done the copper bolus thing which seems to be the safest choice so they don't get overdosed.
Who here uses this method and what specifically do you use, a bolus gun, hide the copper in marshmallow etc...what brand do you buy and what are your feelings about how they were before you supplemented and after (condition, worm load, feet etc..)

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I bolus my herd at least every 6 months and some more often. I have a few who just need it more.

They have copper supplements but this isn't enough for them.

I bought a box of copusure and have been using it for years. I measure out my dosage based on weight and make a yummy animal cookie sandwich using molasses. 

I would stick the rods into anything they already love. Trying out a new food will take a while before everyone eats it up. Feeding their favorite treat was much easier than using the bolus gun.

I also give Sel/E every 3 months.

HTH,


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I cut off the tip of a 3cc syringe and give them 1cc per 60 lbs. Put a dab of Probios on the top so the rods don't fall out.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Elizabeth, thanks that is good to know. Mine have free choice mineral (I never know who eats how much so I worry a little, the brand is good in the amount of selenium and copper). We are in a very selenium def. area. I have the selenium /vit e past but I was also worried about too much selenium. I'm going to have to order the copper I guess. The feed stores don't carry it around here.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Elizabeth, thanks that is good to know. Mine have free choice mineral (I never know who eats how much so I worry a little, the brand is good in the amount of selenium and copper). We are in a very selenium def. area. I have the selenium /vit e past but I was also worried about too much selenium. I'm going to have to order the copper I guess. The feed stores don't carry it around here.


Santa Cruz Biotechnology carries a great copper oxide bolus already packaged into smaller capsules. I like it because I don't have a huge herd, so I don't need a huge container of cattle sized capsules.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the input so far!! You guys are great ♥


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Just remember if you give them the cooper in food, if they chew the rods, they will not work well. 

 I put them in a little Gel cap, and I have a Bolus gun and I give it to them that way. They need to be able to lodge in the rumen to really be effective. They are a slow release and the cooper is absorbed by the rumen.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I would say try anything but the marshmallow method! OH MY that was the worse experience ever for me! I really thought they would love the gooey threat and instead they acted like I was killing them, I was bloody by the time it was over (back teeth are very strong when your trying to shove a sticky mess back in their throats). Goats were covered in white sticky stuff and seriously I don't know if the first time I ever really did get any of the rods down them.

I've used both gel caps (with pill gun) and the syringe method since and both work much better! I can get it back far enough so it's a swallow instead of chew response.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Shellshocker66 said:


> I would say try anything but the marshmallow method! OH MY that was the worse experience ever for me! I really thought they would love the gooey threat and instead they acted like I was killing them, I was bloody by the time it was over (back teeth are very strong when your trying to shove a sticky mess back in their throats). Goats were covered in white sticky stuff and seriously I don't know if the first time I ever really did get any of the rods down them.


 I just laughed so hard picturing this scene!!!:ROFL:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

shelly sounds painful but i too had to laugh.. sorry.
good advice though, I'm sure I can get gel caps down w/o chewing- of course I say this before I've tried


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

I want to try copper bolusing...with my little nigis, could I just cut off the end of a syringe and get the pill into them that way? Would I put some water the the syringe, too? Just don't want to get a bolus gun if I can help it.


----------



## meadow (Nov 20, 2007)

*glad to see this thread*

Hi all
we've been having a harder time with parasites this year because of the wet. Vets around here warn to stay really on top of it. This thread helped me to realize that i also cannot be slack about copper bolusing my herd especially babies (which i have never had to do)...

thanks much
carlene
God's Love Farm Nigerians


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We aren't doing our young does, but that is a very good idea, I think I will add that to my list of things to do. Normally we wait they are considered a breeding doe in the herd, so they would already by one year of age.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

BlueMoonSpot said:


> I want to try copper bolusing...with my little nigis, could I just cut off the end of a syringe and get the pill into them that way? Would I put some water the the syringe, too? Just don't want to get a bolus gun if I can help it.


This is what I did to give the copper rods to my Nigerians.

I took a luer slip syringe and cut off the tip. I then use a knife to widen the hole 'til I felt the copper rods would not get stuck. I squirted some probios paste into the syringe, a few ccs. I then pour in the copper rods (just open up the capsule). I follow it up with another liberal helping of probios gel, and then stick the plunger in the syringe (carefully, so as not to spew everything inside the syringe).

When it give this to the goats, I put the syringe in through the side of their mouth, so the tip is just behind their back teeth. Then squirt! They swallow almost all of it and don't get the chance to chew it. If the goats chew the rods, they're not effective. The rods are supposed to adhere to the walls of the abomasum for a long term, slow release. If they're chewed and broken, they don't and are passed quickly from the gut.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I give the copper oxide rods in gel caps at 1 gram per 22#. I place a handful of grain in my hand put the cap onto and offer it to the goat. Most mine just gobble them right down some spit them out and those I use the bolus gun to give them to. 

The free choice loose minerals can help but dont always provide enough. Do make sure that the mineral contains copper as some especially those for all species or sheep do not contain any.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'm curious, you folks that copper bolus, do you also offer free choice mineral with copper?
My goats seem to be doing pretty good at the moment and have been licking up a lot of mineral, but
who knows if they are getting enough copper. Has anybody tried to get an actual value on their goat's
copper level? Can they figure that out with a blood test? I've heard they could get toxic from too much
copper, but is there a pretty big safety cushion, or is the theraputic level and toxic level close enough
that you should be really careful?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It depends on what you're offering them. Copper sulfate in large amounts can be poisonous. Copper Oxide is not. Most minerals only contain copper sulfate and it goes through the body quickly. If the dose isn't to large, it's fine. The rods from the copper Oxide sit in the rumen and slowly dissolve, If more then needed disolves it is shuttled out by the small intestine. It's been tested up to 10x the normal dosage and no toxic reaction has happened. I copper bolus my sheep, yep, only the sulfate is poisonous, even to them. I have liver values on top dressing the rods also. There is no differance that I can see. I think if you tried to chew the rods to bits, you'd find you couldn't. Goats teeth aren;t even as hard as ours.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We put outlots of loose minerals, plus our feed has a pretty good amount of minerals in it. Not all out goats get feed all the time, but they always have minerals out. Also, we sometimes put out protein tubs, which also have minerals in them. I find when we have the protein tubs out their consumption of the loose minerals goes way down. And we also copper bolus twice a year. We copper bolus to help with the barber pole worms and it has really helped. We rarely have to deal with anemic goats since we started bolusing. Even thoough this year was really bad for coccidiosis and parasites with the warm winter, we did pretty well over all. 
Copper Oxide isn't a very good form of copper. If your animal is truely needing copper, you would want to go with copper sulfate. Well, I should say it doesn't dissolve very quickly, it does a great job helping with barberpole worms so in my opinion and I am sure others, copper Oxide rods are wonderful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

BlueMoonSpot said:


> I want to try copper bolusing...with my little nigis, could I just cut off the end of a syringe and get the pill into them that way? Would I put some water the the syringe, too? Just don't want to get a bolus gun if I can help it.


I use Copasure. It is copper wire particles. I cut the tip off of a 3 cc syringe. I give my goats 1cc per 60 lbs of Copasure. Then I put a dab of Probios on the end to hold the copper particles in. This works well for me.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input.
This year has been aweful as far as parasites and what not with the crazy weather...I did fecals this afternoon and have a higher load than I would like..ugh!
Well I have ordered my Copasure and its on its way...I feel better and am excited to use the bolus and get them ship shape for winter...Thanks again guys!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I copper bolused my herd just once. I measured each portion and then mixed it with mashed banana. The goats happily licked it up.  Of course, I separated the goats to do it.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I ordered capsules along with the Coposure as I see the little ones cant take a regular dose. I have 3 kids born last march and I want everyone to be on the same schedule so I will break them up into smaller doses. I bought 2 bolus guns in case one gets destroyed since this is my first attempt at this...who knows what will happen!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Has anyone tried this for ordering copper? http://www.scbt.com/product.php?datasheet=363568


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

kristinatucker said:


> Has anyone tried this for ordering copper? http://www.scbt.com/product.php?datasheet=363568


I have. I actually shared the link to the product earlier in the thread. I prefer it over copasure. It is already packaged in smaller quantities, AND it is cheaper in price per gram, at least from Jeffers (copasure works out to $0.14 per gram, the Santa Cruz works out to $0.13 for the 25 count 4 gram capsules).


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay..so my gigantic capsules came today with the bolus gun..I have gel caps to break up the capsules into smaller doses...what is the recommended dose..I thought I had this all figured out but I guess not. Some people say they "give x amount of cc's" Do you mean you open the capsule and dump the rods in the syringe to equal 1 cc or what not? How else would I weigh it out? Each capsule has 12.5 g in it..I got it from Valley Vet..they didn't have smaller ones that I could see. I plan on doing it tonight, depending on how my day goes... I do have marshmallows on standby...I may need them...Im just scared they will chew the rods. I want to do this right.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

1gram per 22 lbs. each 12.5 capsule divided into 4 piles makes enough for 4 68 lb goats. You have dose 10 times the recommended amount to OD them and before you begin pick a nice rod and try to to chew it. Isn't going to work and your teeth are stronger then your goats.
Sorry so brief, must go to bed...


----------



## meadow (Nov 20, 2007)

*i replied this a.m. and it didn't show up LOL*

hi there...
i think i am a part of this discussion LOL but i replied this morning and it 
didn't show... of course it could be my problem ...maybe i didn't hit the correct 
buttons... oh well 
here is what i think i wrote ha ...
yes, what i do is open the maroon capsule, pour the correct amount (1cc for 60#) into an empty syringe , then pour that into your smaller empty capsule. Put some corn oil or even "spit" on the capsule (i do) just to make it slippery and put into your bolus gun... make SURE you get it really really down the goat's throat..... i have some that seem to be able to bring it up from their STOMACH  sometimes i fight and fight... they say that it does not work well if you feed it in something (marshmellow, grain, etc.) because then it doesn't attach to the lining of the intestines/stomach like it needs to in order to work.
Hope this helps


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone!
I am feeling quite proud of myself...I bolused all eleven of my goats by myself! Woo-hoo!
My digital kitchen scale weighs out in grams as well as ounces so I got that figured out...I just split up the big capsules into smaller ones and went for it...
Eight of them took the bolus gun fine but a few acted as though I was killing them, which I can't take so I did the marshmallow thing... I was determined to do the whole thing by myself as my husband is building our new luxury goat condos and I feel bad asking for him to do MORE stuff 
I just packed the marshmallows with the rods and shoved em down thier throats to avoid as much chewing as possible....Thank you all so much for your help..
I feel much better knowing they are getting what they need.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

When you give the goat copper the first time do you need to do a repeat dose shortly after the initial dose or just on a regular schedule? I can tell that one of our goats is deficiant because her black hair has some copper color coming through. The other goats dont but this one is pushed out of the way for feed and Im thinking she was missing out.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

kristinatucker said:


> When you give the goat copper the first time do you need to do a repeat dose shortly after the initial dose or just on a regular schedule? I can tell that one of our goats is deficiant because her black hair has some copper color coming through. The other goats dont but this one is pushed out of the way for feed and Im thinking she was missing out.


No.
The whole theory of those tiny copper rods is that they stick in the rumen
and gradually disolve over time releasing helpful copper. Santa Cruz's 
directions say they are good for 8-12 months.


----------

